# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  windsurfen februar/mrz

## gowind86

Hallo,

Habe von mitte Februar bis mitte Mrz Semesterferien. Da ich in dieser Zeit unbedingt surfen will- Spots sollten alle in Europa sein - wre es super wenn ich von euch ein paar Informationen haben knnte:

-Wind und Temperaturen auf Sardinien im oben genannten Zeitraum. Vielleicht war jemand schon mal um die Zeit auf Sardinien.

- Wind und Temperaturen auf Korsika. 

- Vielleicht noch Vorschlge wo es um die Zeit besser ist als auf Sardinien und Korsika. 

Mein Fahrknnen ist ungefhr Aufsteiger. Powerhalse ist kein Problem. Bin gerade dabei das Springen zu lernen.  Wre echt super wenn ich ein paar Antworten von euch erhalten knnte.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo!

Ich glaube Finnland hat zu der Zeit guten Wind!

----------


## gowind86

Hi,

Ich glaube in Finnland ist um diese Jahreszeit tiefster Winter. Wollte mir beim Surfen nicht unbedingt den A...... abfrieren.

----------


## Unregistriert

Habe zu der Zeit auch Semesterferien und will auch wegfahren. Wo studierst du?

----------


## gowind86

Hi,

Ich studiere in Deggendorf. Deswegen wollte ich auch in den Sden da ich es dann nicht ganz so weit habe und auf "surfbare" Temperaturen hoffe. Wo studierst du?

----------


## Unregistriert

ich studiere in Rostock. Deggendorf ist ja ziemlich nah an der Tschechischen Grenze. Also ich wrde an deiner Stelle ans Mittelmeer fahren. Mglichst franzsische Mittelmeerkste, weil zu dieser Zeit eigentlich ein guter Mistral (ein Windsystem) wehen sollte. Ich selbst bin mir noch unschlssig.

----------


## Unregistriert

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt mit dem Auto fahren willst wren die Kanaren auch eine Alternative. Da kannst ziemlich sicher sein dass es dir nicht kalt wird. Der Mistral an der franzsischen Mittelmeerkste ist sicher toll - aber um die Zeit oft noch sehr kalt. Wenn Du nach Sardinien fhrst ist es mit den Temperaturen auch ein Glckspiel - aber schau Dir unbedingt den Sden an!!

----------


## gowind86

Hi,

Wei einer von euch wie die Temperaturen von Luft und Wasser ungefhr sind. Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei Wassertemp. <6 und Luft <10. Auf die Kanaren zu fliegen ist uninteressant da ich mit meinem eigenem Material surfen will.

----------


## Unregistriert

kein Problem im Feb./Mrz am franz Mittelmeer zu windsurfen. Locals surfen das ganze Jahr. Im Feb./Mrz sind aber Booties angesagt. Bester wavespot am Festland ist Carro, westlich von Marsaille. Sardinien und Corsica mssten noch etwas wrmer sein. Viel Spass!

----------


## gowind86

Super !!! Vielen Dank fr eure Nachrichten. Mein Entschluss steht jetzt fest. Wahrscheinlich gehts nach Sardinien. 

Never stop surfing

----------


## Unregistriert

hallo...
war letzesjahr im dezember in sardinien... da gings noch ganz gut wasser ca. 14 grad...
Haben immer im vw bus gepennt, da war's dann schon oftmal arschkalt in der nacht! Kommt halt draufann mit was du unterwegs bist...
Februar kann anscheinend ziemlich grausig werden vom wetter her, oft regen und auch ein ordenltiches stck klter!! Wasser glaub um die zehn grad.
Mit wohnmobil wrd ich's vielleicht machen sonst nicht.  :Wink: 
Bei uns hat's mal drei tage hintereinander geregnet,dann machts nicht mehr so viel spass... wellen sind auf jeden fall super im winter! auf jeden fall wellenreiter mitnehmen falls mal kein wind geht!

Ich wrd aber im februar sdlichere ziele vorschlagen, gibt doch eh schon so billige flge, und material kannst ja auch mitnehmen, ist ja kein problem...
Tarifa whr vielleicht auch noch eine alternative ohne zu fliegen....
gru gise

----------


## marcelus

man kann aber auch noch weiter runterfahren...im sden von sardinien regnet es nicht immer so heftig.chia!

man kann im winter auch glck haben und 2 wochen 22 grad am tag haben(porto pollo)
man kann aber auch 2 wochen nur 5 grad haben  und regen und schnee.
ist wie im oktober in deutschland...altweibersommer oder suizid wetter.
bei infos zu nordsardinien,kann ich nur zu meinen alten surfkumpel tacky raten.der wohnt da im winter.

der hat auch ein forum aufgemacht 

http://www.nordsardinien-forum.de.gg/


der kennt dort jeden stein und jeden spot.


marcelus

----------


## marcelus

sehe gerade,,wei der admin,das die forumsuhr nicht passt?

ja ja,ich wei..das wurde bestimmt schon 300 mal geschrieben.


brigens...man kann fr 1 bis 100 euro mit HLX.com oder easy jet nach sardinien fliegen.
ich selber bin schon 3 mal fr 44 euro geflogen...in 2 stunden

wo gibts denn sowas? das ist doch mega gnstig

da lohnt sich echt kein wohnmobil mehr.wenn ich auch noch fr 155 euro in olbia ein auto mit vollkasko mieten kann.

so gnstig gehts ja noch nichtmal inne trkei.

----------


## steernchen

Hi, ich will auch ende Mrz ans Mittelmeer, so vom 18 aber leider nur bis Anfang April, weil Semsterbeginn. Eventuell kommt ne freundin mit und wir wollen von Kiel bis Sdfrankreich oder vielleicht sogar bis Tarifa.... mal gucken, aber nen Bekannter meinte, wenn man durchfhrt dann schaft man das in 30 Stunden.....Und wenn meine Freundin nicht mitkommt, hab ich noch nen pltzchen frei  :Wink:

----------


## Unregistriert

...man kann's auf jeden fall wagen, sardinien im februar, wenn man pech hat ist's halt arschkalt... Im sden kann's genauso arschkalt sein und regnen, so gro ist ja die Insel ja nicht das da sden und norden so ein unterschied wr... ein bisschen besser ist's aber meistens schon... dafr ist der wind auch seltener...
Mit Wohnmobil und Heizung kein problem, Appartment und normales auto kein problem, im Bus oder Auto pennen ohne heizung wrd ich nicht empfehlen, vor allem bekommt man da nichts mehr trocken wenn's mal lnger regnet...
Auf jeden fall war ich voll berrascht von der wellenhhe, im Westen wo wir hauptschlich waren gab's schon ein paar tage mit ber Masthoch... Sardinien rockt!!!!
also viel spass dort unten!!

----------


## gowind86

Hi,

Ich habe einen VW Bus T4 mit Standheizung. Hoffe dass das ausreicht.

----------


## Unregistriert

wer fhrt denn mit 2 wochen? wrde mit eigenem auto fahren und darin auch schlafen. will dann auch mal nach chia in den sden in die welle...
also - wer hat lust?
gru
timo

----------


## gowind86

Hi,

Wann hast du vor im Mrz runterzufahren? Habe am 15. Mrz wieder Semesterbeginn.

----------


## Unregistriert

> .....Und wenn meine Freundin nicht mitkommt, hab ich noch nen pltzchen frei



Wenn deine Freundin nicht mitkommt, kannst du ja bei uns mitkommen. Wir fahren den ganzen Mrz weg, so vom 4. -31., entweder Korsika,Sardinien,Tarifa, Bretagne oder Irland.

----------


## steernchen

Gerne! Auch wenn sie mitkommt  :Wink:  wir knnen aber leider nur 2 Wochen, da vorher bei ihr Urlaubssperre und bei mir noch Prfungen am 16+17 Mrz habe  :Frown:

----------

